
Cypherock – Making Paper Backups of Cryptographic Keys Obsolete - rohanagarwal94
https://cypherock.com
======
rohanagarwal94
Hello HN! I am Rohan from Cypherock
([https://cypherock.com](https://cypherock.com))

Cypherock is the World’s first offline data storage device that secures your
digital assets without a single point of failure. We are currently focusing on
securing Crypto, but it can be used to secure any other digital assets like
DevOps keys etc.

At the top of the 2017 bull market, I found that one of my friends couldn't
recover his seed phrase written on a piece of paper due to an unfortunate
house fire. Around the same time, my college friend had kept his seed phrase
as a screenshot which got lost when the phone was corrupted. That's when we
realized the need for a solution that caters to both data loss & theft
problems simultaneously.

It's said that your security is only as good as your weakest link. After
talking to hundreds of wallet users, we realized securing wallet backup on a
piece of paper is the weakest link of Crypto security. It exposes your keys in
plain sight, becomes a single point of failure, is prone to environmental
damages & faces from inheritance issues.

This gave birth to Cypherock. Using Shamir’s Secret Sharing, we split the seed
phrase into 4 shards which are stored in the 4 EAL 6+ Smart Cards (cyCards)
protected by a PIN. The 4 cyCards can be kept in different remote locations.
In case you need to recover your digital assets, you need to fetch any 2 out
of the 4 cyCards & enter the PIN that you had set earlier.

Currently, we are open for pre-orders. We will also have a digital assets
inheritance app that works with the product to allow the transfer of assets
like your passwords etc. without compromising on privacy & control. Unlike
cloud-based solutions which almost never work because you have to trust them
with your digital assets, this will be a decentralized service. More on this
soon!

We aim to bring the same peace of mind in securing digital assets that the
World currently feels with physical assets. Looking to get feedback from HN
about the product.

